# 43 years old. On Femara 7.5mg days 3-9. Cramping 4DPO



## jayden0007

On Femara 7.5mg days 3-9 (this is month 1).
When I was ovulating about 24 hrs after my +opk, I had bad ovulation pains on both sides (my opk was darker than ever on Femara. When not on Femara, the line is there but lighter).
Now I am 4 DPO and have moderate cramping, similar to PMS cramping, very sore boobs, tiredness, bloating, back pain and creamy white discharge. I am not due for AF for about another 10 days.
I had been TTC naturally for 4 months and nothing.
Due to my age, I want to be aggressive about this. Time is running out for me: maybe it already has :((( 
My gyn did not want to give me Femara bc he didn't think it would help since I ovulate on my own, so I got an Rx from a doctor friend. 
I am not sure what to expect at this point. 
Any insight, encouragement or positive Femara stories in women over 40? 
Thanks everyone :)


----------



## 4february2014

Good for you! You have to be aggressive. I O on my own, but my doc gave me clomid for dbg born june 2012 and this time around, I got a script on my own, and sure enough it worked!
I love your symptoms!! FX!!!!


----------



## jayden0007

4february2014: Thanks for the encouragement and congrats on your pregnancy! These doctors are so negative sometimes by refusing to give you something that may help. It is pretty sad that I had to get Femara from a friend, but I will do whatever it takes. I am a nurse and I read up a lot on Femara so I would be well educated on the potential risks and side effects. I O on my own too but maybe the Femara will help with follicular development or the release of more than one egg.


----------



## 4february2014

jayden0007 said:


> 4february2014: Thanks for the encouragement and congrats on your pregnancy! These doctors are so negative sometimes by refusing to give you something that may help. It is pretty sad that I had to get Femara from a friend, but I will do whatever it takes. I am a nurse and I read up a lot on Femara so I would be well educated on the potential risks and side effects. I O on my own too but maybe the Femara will help with follicular development or the release of more than one egg.


Exactly! I hope it works!
But what about getting monitored? Maybe you need to find a new obgyn and just go in saying your internist gave you the script and you'd like to be monitored, etc??


----------



## 4february2014

Ahhh, i am a little slow. 4dpo, so too late for monitoring. And thanks for the congrats!
xo


----------



## jayden0007

Thanks for the suggestion. Probably a good idea to find another ob/gyn who is more openminded and sympathetic. I will just wait and see what happens this cycle. If AF arrives, (hopefully not), I will go for monitoring for the next Femara cycle. Wow, Clomid worked quickly for you. You got pregnant so quickly the second time---that is so wonderful. You must be excited!


----------



## prickly

Jayden - I O on my own too, but like yourself age is not on our side...grr...so I am going to try soy isoflavone this month starting day 3 (tomorrow) until day 7...found this worked for me last year same way as clomiphene...like you my GP wont prescribe it! GL! x


----------



## Jax41

:hi: girls, may I hop on although it feels v odd being on the preg board! :wacko:

I too am 43, have my last cycle of clomid 50mg to take (CD1 today for me) but my FS has agreed to prescribe another 3 cycles after this one if I want them, I think I'm going to do a cycle on, cycle off and see how I goes. I've been tested, scanned all the usual fandango, FS says I O on my own, levels are good so will only give me the 50mg dose. DH has been tested too, okay, not brilliant but okay, I just have a hunch that this is what's causing us the problem :shrug:

Good luck Jayden, I've got everything Xed that your symptoms are good ones!!:winkwink::hugs:


----------

